# Avisador intermitentes accionados mucho tiempo



## javielchispas (Nov 30, 2011)

Hola amigos.

Os hago esta consulta para intentar resolver un problema que tengo con mi vehículo, que en principio se me antoja muy fácil, pero para quien sepa de electrónica, que yo he de reconocer que nociones y poco más.

Se trata de instalar un avisador acústico temporizado en paralelo a los intermitentes, porque en ocasiones sin enterarme me los dejo puestos despues de accionarlos y voy tan alegremente por la carretera sin enterarme. En el panel tengo una luz común de ambos intermitentes, pero no me avisa "a mi gusto".

Y he pensado que si fabricara un circuito que tomara corriente de este piloto, y despues de pasar por un contador o temporizador diera paso al acústico (12vcc), podría funcionar como siempre, pero sólo me avisara al cabo de 10-15 sg ó un número similar de intermitencias, de manera que no molestara en el 99% de los casos donde no lo necesito.

Hasta donde llego, pienso que un condensador que fuera cargandose en cada pulso de la luz, para activar pasado un tiempo, mediante un transistor o similar, un pequeño relé podría valer. O mejor aún, que diera alimentación despues de un tiempo al acústico pero poco a poco, de manera que este empezara sonando bajito.

La idea es una única entrada a dos cables de +12v (pulso intermitencia) y negativo, para que sea lo más sencillo de instalar. Y si es fácil, un potenciómetro para el elgir el umbral de tiempo donde empiece a dar paso al acústico. Al quitar el intermitente, se desconectará todo.

He utilizado el buscador pero, y no digo que no lo haya, no encontré nada.

Agradezco a quien me pueda facilitar un esquema y referencia de componentes, pues me consta que evitará que conductores con los que me cruzo piensen mal de mi, e incluso, quien sabe, pueda prevenir una situación insegura.

Y si alguien conoce un sistema comercial similar que se pueda adaptar al relé de intermitencias, mejor que mejor.
Desde luego lo que no quiero es que cada vez que accione el intermitente un pito me toque el acústico.

Gracias.


----------



## maxee (Dic 3, 2011)

Aca te hice un circuito, no cumple con todos los "requerimientos" pero es funcional, el tiempo de retardo lo regulas con VR1.

En el .rar esta el circuito en livewire.

Saludos Maxee


----------



## javielchispas (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola maxee. Muchas gracias por tu respuesta.
Tengo una duda con el componente IC3 4069. Por lo que he visto es un Hexainversor de 8 patillas, y propones utilizar la b y la c (patillas 3-4 y 5-6). Pero veo que tiene las patillas 7 (ground) y 14 (Vdd) que supongo he de conectar a... ¿positivo y negativo?... o ¿no conectar?... disculpa mi ignorancia. La verdad es que es un dispositivo que me interesaría mucho llevar en el vehículo.
Por otro lado ¿los diodos valen cualquiera pequeño, no?. Y el transistor ¿con qué referencia lo pido en la tienda?...

Muchas gracias otra vez por tu tiempo.


----------



## maxee (Dic 4, 2011)

Hola Claramente par que el integrado funcione tenes que alimentarlo, ground o tierra o masa etc va al chasis o al - de la bateria, Vdd o positivo va.. bueno es ovbio.
Podes usar cualquier integrado que tenga al menos 2 inversores, si tiene mas podes usar cualquiera de ellos, (los que te queden mas comodos de usar en el PCB)
Tambien tenes que ver con que elimentacion trabajan (datasheet) no seria mala idea usar un regulador de voltaje 78xx.
Despues, D2 puede ser tranquilamente un 4001, mientras que D1, D3 y Q6 va a depender del tipo de buzzer que uses, asi como R4, es problable que tengar q usar un darlintong, dependiendo de la corriente que pueda drenar el integrado.
Como te abras dado cuenta el croquis que subi es solo una idea, hay que pulirlo y ajustarlo.


Saludos Maxee


----------

